# Delta Miter saw plastic guard replacment



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I dumped my miter saw on the ground the other day cleaning out the garage and busted the plastic guard all to pieces.

Delta Tool Part 905890 is the part number for the guard, Delta 36-070 is the model of the saw I think but it seems this part is not made or available from what I can find on the interweb.

Anyone have any ideas on alternatives to getting the part that might make this saw safe again? I hate to just junk it because I can't find a plastic part.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I would be surprised if other models were made by the same company and had interchangeable parts. Go to Lowe's, HD, Ace, Woodcraft, Rockler, etc. and look at TS's there. I'm guessing you could find a match.


----------



## albroswift (May 19, 2013)

Rweitz, Did you ever find a guard that fit? I'm in the same boat, only worse, I don't have the original guard to compare. Like to fix this saw up for someone, don't want to give it away with no guard.


----------



## wmlaveck (Oct 10, 2009)

I too need a blade guard for my 10" Delta Miter Saw (36-220). I got it at a church sale for $10. Monday I am going to call the church to see if they know the seller to see if they still have the plastic guard. I know it will be broken as part of it is attached to the saw. But I may be able to repair it or use it as a model to make a new guard. Any further Ideas on this?


----------



## albroswift (May 19, 2013)

Hello, WM
I milled about 1/4" off the spring side of the aluminum guard housing and used a guard from the newer saw. Used the spring assembly from the newer guard, drilled new holes in the tin spring cover plate to fit the old housing. Don't remember which arm I used. Have about 8 hrs and $60.00 into the retrofit. Way better then just finding a newer model with a working guard on craigslist for $50.00.
(My suggestion, put a metal cutoff wheel in it and don't waste any more time/ money on the beast).
Al


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you tried tool parts ?is it type 1,or 2 or 3?
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php?q=Delta%2036-070


----------



## wmlaveck (Oct 10, 2009)

The saw is a 36-220 type 1


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sears had a version of that saw.


----------



## DuaneH (Nov 6, 2017)

I broke the plastic blade guard on my Delta 36-220 Type III miter saw where the lift arm attaches. Since replacement was not an option, I crafted a strip of copper about 2 1/2 inches long and soldered a nut to it that fit the original pivot screw. Pop riveted this to the blade guard and reattached the lift arm. So far, things are good and I can still use my miter saw in a safe manner.


----------



## accord (Sep 15, 2019)

bought a Delta shopmaster MS 250 at a yard sale for $30 , runs great everything is tight and accurate just no lower blade guard as i see alot of the plastic guards are missing or broke…yep I checked every where to get any guard from a delta saw without buying the whole saw, finally found one thru a friend of a friend of a friend,,,not at all sure which model it was from but I adapted it ,works like new and my concern was the lift arm connection at the guard , looked like it would brake at any time …thanks DuaneH..I now know what to do with it .I should have a decent saw for awhile and a whole lot safer to use


----------



## accord (Sep 15, 2019)

well two days after i posted the above the plastic tab that connects the lft arm to the guard broke, kinda thought it would , used the DuaneH idea and all is well again Another question , is there a site on the interweb that would tell you what year any power tools were made like table saws , miter saws . drills etc ??


----------

